# Difference Between The Muslim Shias  And The Sikhs To Celebrate Martyrdoms



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 19, 2009)

*Islamic way to celebrate martyrdom of **Imam Hazrath Ali**.

Pakistani Shiite Muslims flagellate themselves during a religious procession in Lahore on September 12, 2009. Shiite Muslims observe the death anniversary of Imam Hazrath Ali with great fervour and religious spirit on the 21st day of Ramadan every year. TOPSHOTS/AFP PHOTO/Arif ALI (Photo credit should read Arif Ali/AFP/Getty Images)*






*










Sikhi way to celebrate the martyrdom of Guru Arjan Dev ji.

*


----------

